# Venison Thigh Recipes?



## WildBoar (May 17, 2012)

Looking for some ideas for cooking a deboned venison thigh. In general, I've found recipes for cubing and cooking as a stew, and for marinating and roasting it whole. I'm leaning towards a roast version, even though there is no bone for flavor.

Anyone have any recipes they like for this? Just go with a basic red wine/ vinegar/ garlic/ onion/ herb marinade and cook over some root vegetables?

Thoughts on covering w/ bacon for the roasting process?

I want to incorporate berries or fruit into the dish, so I am thinking about making a sauce using frozen strawberries/ raspberries/ blueberries, red wine and black pepper, but I am open for other suggestions.

Thanks,


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 17, 2012)

I generally section out my venison thigh to remove the sinew (otherwise I recommend doing it after cooking especially if you are serving it), I really like to use Penzey's spices either cajun, northwoods fire or Galena Street as a rub along with white pepper and kosher salt and sometimes add a little extra garlic powder too. I used to mix up my own blend with Cayenne, black pepper, white pepper, thyme, paprika, garlic powder, onion salt, and salt. Then I cook on the grill to Medium Rare.

The sauce sounds fantastic and I think it would go well with the gaminess and heat of the rub. I would recommend raspberries and blackberries with red wine and pepper. I may have to try that out myself - thanks for the idea David.

Eric


----------



## dbesed (May 17, 2012)

This could be a idea for the souce : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CdBuvT_Ezs


----------



## Duckfat (May 17, 2012)

There really shouldn't be much sinew in a thigh as long as we are talking about venison the size of a Whitetail or speed goat. Moose or Elk might be another story.
I usually break at least part of a rear quarter down into steaks. Even with a White Tail thigh this should still leave you with a nice roast. If you break it down you will have a bit of silver to remove on the sirloin. I don't think you need bacon on a roast like this or any venison for that matter unless you like your meat MW. I never found the need to marinate a venison roast either unless it wasn't handled properly in the field or was an extra gamey swamp buck or perhaps an animal harvested in full rut.
Caribou taken in the rut are not pleasant smelling.
You may want to try a balsamic reduction or perhaps a port reduction with blackberry.
For roasting I'd keep it simple so you enhance the venison and not cover it up. Sea salt, fresh pepper, garlic, rosemary, A little oil and some crushed juniper berries over root veggies works nicely. 

Dave


----------



## WildBoar (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## add (May 17, 2012)

+ 1 for the Juniper berries and venison...


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2012)

Grab that larding needle and get busy if you want to roast it, juniper and sage together are a nice combo that I have used with venison, it compliments it nicely.


----------

